

Mophie space pack For iPhone 5s/5 Storage Battery Case - rahimnathwani
http://www.mophie.com/shop/space-pack-iphone-5s

======
rahimnathwani
This is only one of two devices I've heard of which add usable memory to the
iPhone. The other is the i-FlashDrive:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009A5YP0W](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009A5YP0W)

Both the Mophie Space Pack and the PhotoFast i-FlashDrive require the use of
their own apps in order to view or copy files on the external storage, i.e.
the external flash is not available to other apps on the phone.

Does anyone know of any other devices like these?

How did these two companies get Apple to approve their apps, which appear to
work around Apple's price strategy with regard to devices with differing
amounts of memory?

